# Boot problem



## Anish (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi,
I now today, installed opensuse in my laptop. I already have windows 7. but at the GRUB boot menu, it doesn't list windows. It has only 2 options. Opensuse and opensuse safemode(i thinks so). Now i wanna boot into windows. how to do it. please reply as soon as possible.

regards
anish


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 17, 2011)

i bet you clicked the option to "install grub to mbr", right?

easiest way (requires you to have antoher working windows system, and a motherboard that supports usb booting ): 
1. get FalconFour's Ultimate Boot CD/USB 4.5 - Hiren's 13.0 (download torrent) - TPB
2. unpack/unrar/unzip
3. there is a folder, "usb kit", inside, there is a readme. READ AND FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS.
4. instructions in short.
4a. format a 2+gb flash drive with FAT32.
4b. run grubinst_gui.exe in admin mode
4c. select "disk" button, "refresh" button and select ur drive (WARNING, ALL VALUES ARE IN MB. BE CAREFUL, U CAN WIPE OUT UR HDD.
4d. "install". output must be "The MBR/BS has been successfully installed"
4e. Copy the contents of the *F4UBCD* into the *root* (eg : if pen drive is F: drive, so put the folder in F:/, in other words, open the pen drive and dump the contents there) of the Flash drive

5. reboot.
6. go into bios options, go to boot options. set to "boot from usb"
7. insert pen drive and reboot.
8. u will see a screen. DONT PANIC.
9. scroll down to where u can see the "miniXP" option.
10. select it and wait for it to start
11. go to command line interface (cmd)
12. run "chkdsk /f" (without quotes, duh)
13. i might be wrong here, but also use this tool MBR Fix - Fix MBR problems it already is there in the usb. u just need to select "hiren's bootcd" option instead of step 9.
13a. select more
13b. select [boot manager/mbr/whatever i forgot] option
13c. select MBRfix from the given options

well, i think step 12 will be successful. tell me if u need any more help.


are you willing to reinstall windows???
Linux - NeoSmart Technologies Wiki
this might help.
linux - boot windows from grub rescue - Super User


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 22, 2011)

where has op gone???

bump for op


----------



## Anish (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, sorry for my late reply.. any way, thanks for your neat reaply.. i used this for my friend's it works perfect..(but dono what options i gave.. whether what u mentioned or mine..) any ways.. its fixed.. Coming to my laptop, it reformatted it and installed windows 7. Now will you please guide me to set up opensuse without the getting the above mentioned problem?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 22, 2011)

oh, you want opensuse, hmm, never used it before.
well,
install opensuse
DONT save bootloader to mbr
boot to windows
use easybcd to create a new entry for opensuse

wait till tomorrow or later tonight, ill put the required steps here.

congrats on getting your friend's system running!!!


----------



## Anish (Apr 22, 2011)

I would rather wait for the steps....than messing up my lap
dude, i saw in the open suse page that the latest version 11.3 freezes during installation.. suggest me a stable release

and please post the steps in appropriate section and give me the link!


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 23, 2011)

ok, a few questions
1. post a pic showing how your hdd is partitioned (use gparted as far as possible)
2. windows 7 is 32 or 64 bit?
3. do you have a dvd/cd drive? 
4. do you have the opensuse on dvd/cd?

and make sure that you have another computer handy so that you can go online to trouble shoot.

Programming and Linux: Solution: Grub issues in opensuse with dual boot(XP, Vista, Win7)

Half a Hair Width: Dual Boot OpenSuse and Windows 7

if all else fails, install the bootloader to the mbr, and fix the issues with miniXP. then update grub


----------



## Anish (Apr 23, 2011)

My hdd partitions:

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/6295/hddd.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I am going to install suse in d partition

os: windows 7 ultimate 64 bit
Odd: DVD writer
Suse format: yet to download the new version(11.4) it is in dvd size. (please do suggest me wat to download 32bit or 64bit and gnome or kde based on which is better for a beginner)


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 24, 2011)

use the 64 bit version of suse. and pick kde over gnome, because it resembles windows a lot.

and, if you are new, i'd recommend ubuntu or linux mint, they are far better than suse at working straight out of the box, and i can walk you through the install procedure step by step.

are you using suse for a specific purpose?

this is an excellent guide, refer to it at all times
Install openSUSE alongside Win7/Vista - A Guide

download :
parted magic *dl.dropbox.com/u/10573557/pmagic-4.5.iso
Using Parted Magic an Introduction
how to use it.

ok lets finish this today, i need some more details(if in doubt, refer to the site above, it has pic links)
1. burn and boot from parted magic live disk (i assume it is live)
2. go to Roxterm terminal (alt-f2, or ctrl-t)
3. type fdisk -l (smallcaps, that one is "L")
4. grab screenie
5. run gparted
6. grab screenie
7. post screenies here


*i suspect you have a extended windows partition, so if you can show me a screenshot of a partition manager (no, the windows my computer wont do, sorry), it'll be a big help, coz i dont want you to be after my blood if something goes wrong and you lose your data.*


***************OK, 'ERE WE GO!!!****************

depending upon the number of primary partitions you have, you might have to delete one, because you can have a maximum of 4 primary partitions or 3 primary and 1 extended.

you will have to make 3 primary partitions and 1 extendend partition
the reason is, you cannot have more than 4 partitions at a given time. so, use a utility like *easeus partition manager* (in windows) to make 3 partitions , and free up the desired amount of space, say 40 gb.

ok, now im going to *assume* you have the following .............

320 gb hdd with ~300 gb available.
 so,  you want to keep 40 gb for linux/opensuse,
 and assuming you have windows 7,  the partiton breakdown is :


50 gb, c drive windows stuff ntfs
 100 gb, games  ntfs
 110 gb other stuff ntfs
----------

40 gb extended
----------
-100 mb /boot ext4
 -size of your ram or 2 gb, whichever is smaller,) swap linux-swap
 -10 gb / "root" ext4
 -30 gb /home ext4​ 
 note : you *MUST* boot from /boot, you *MUST NOT* boot from mbr

 the extend partition is essentially a large container for the rest of the partitions. the partitions inside it are called logical partitions

 now, we go about the business of doing this stuff 
 (oh yeah, i forgot to tell ya, easeus partion manager does not support ext4 , so use gparted to do it)
 download *parted magic* from here : **dl.dropbox.com/u/10573557/pmagic-4.5.iso*
 how to :* Using Parted Magic an Introduction*


 slideshows (very helpful, better than my words  )

 how to properly partition *picasaweb.google.com/caf4926/ExtendedToLogicalPartitioning#
 installing 11.4 :
 *picasaweb.google.com/caf4926/114_Install#
 *picasaweb.google.com/caf4926/114_DVD_Install#
 ^ in the last one, on page 30, see its booting from /boot, not mbr.

*and one more step :
 while partitioning, use these steps :*

*1. make 100 MB /boot <--- DO THIS FIRST
 2. make swap
 3. make /
 4. make /home*

 if you have done this properly, then including the other partitions, it will show as :
 
 /boot : sda5
 swap : sda6
 /       : sda7
 /home : sda8

 on step 30 in "dvd_install", the grub location must be "/boot" or "dev/sdax" where x is the /boot partition
*www.tweakhound.com/linux/suse/113/dualboot/1.html

^on the screenshot that says "boot loader options", select custom boot partition, and give it the dev/sdax of the /boot partition


----------



## Anish (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, now i understand everything... what u are saying is that the mbr of windows should not be disturbed and use easybcd for specifying ubuntu in dual boot( after installing ubuntu and booting into windows).. 
Now, my question is why is there a need to backup data and delete all partitions and repartition again ... I mean u specified
1.100mb for /boot
2. 2gb for /swap
3. 10-15gb for /root
4. and any amount for /home

cant i install ubuntu in my unused partition (D? (I mean it has enough space to create partitions....)

PS: can you tell me what do you mean by extended partition? u mentioned it when u pm'ed me..that my hdd is already extended partitioned


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

it might work, but its not recommended. do this only if you are desperate.

yes, but you will have to make these partitions for ubuntu to work.
even if you choose automatic mode, it will still create at least 2 partitions from the available space.

and since you want to dual boot, its better you have a separate /boot partition.

also, your d: drive is in an EXTENDED partition, and that partition has got data in it in 2 more partitions ( E:, F: ).

because i've never done this kind of installation before, so i'd advise you to back up all data and delete the extended partition before installing ubuntu on the free space.

its the safest way to be sure of a clean install.
if something goes wrong, you might end up losing your data, you dont want that, right?

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

you have to delete the EXTENDED partition because im not sure how to do an ubuntu install that way.

and linux always make a different swap partition for itself, other than the '/' root partition.


----------



## Anish (Apr 26, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> also, your d: drive is in an EXTENDED partition, and that partition has got data in it in 2 more partitions ( E:, F: ).



could you pls elaborate this?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

right now, you have more than 4 partitions, namely, 6. so you must be having an extended partition. because you cannot have more than 4 primary partitions, also , you sent me this : ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
as you can clearly see, /dev/sda3 shows extended, although in a short form , so its acting as a container for your other partitions, D,E,F.

primary partition is like a bullet. it can exist by itself, and is independent.
you can have 4 primary partitions

extended partition is like a bullet magazine. its of no use by itself, but it is used to hold bullets(partitions)

the partitions inside an extended partition are called logical partitions. you can have as many logical partitions as you want in an extended partition.

you can have at most 3 primary and one extended partition.

V V this is the primary partition
 V++++++++++++++++ ********************
+++++++++++++++++ * ----------- -----------*
+++++++++++++++++ * ----------- -----------*
++++++++*P*++++++++ * ----*L1*- --- ----*L2*-'---*
+++++++++++++++++ * ----------- -----------*
+++++++++++++++++ * ----------- -----------*
+++++++++++++++++ ********************
++++++++++++++++++++++++^^ this is the extended partition


the extended contains the logical partitions. here, i've shown just 2, but there can be more. one guy installed over a hundred distros on his hard disk!!! imagine how many logical partitions there would be.

but, if you are making an extended partition, you can have at most 3 primary partitions.

i recommend :
1. system reserved( always there, cant change)
2. c: windows (same)
3. ntfs for data
4. extended -> install linux here.


----------



## Anish (Apr 26, 2011)

well thanks dude for clearing....

and I have one primary partition and one extended partition with three logical drives in that extended partition..(am i correct?)

and now i should..

1. backup e: and f: (leaving c:and h: intact)
2. boot into ubuntu live desktop and start gparted
3. delete e,f and d
4. create a partition for the root, boot, home, swap with file systems ext3
5. install grub in boot and ubuntu in root
6. then when i restart it will boot into windows
7. there i must use easy bcd to include ubuntu in boot

NOw my problem is i want another partition out of these three drives..I.E for files storage. such as music, documents... where shud i partition it?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

actually, you have 5.
sda1 is system reserved
sda2 is c:
sda3 is extended.
sda3 has 3 partitions in it.
sda5,sda6,sda7

sda1-4 are reserved for primary partitions, while logical names start from sda5-onwards.

so you have 2 primary and one extended with 3 logical drives in extended.

first create boot, with filesystem ext4. its the best out of ext2,3,4.

to make partition for storing data, make it a PRIMARY partition BEFORE installing ubuntu.
so that the label is "/dev/sda4". filesystem ntfs. you can do this in the ubuntu live mode.

after you install, there is a easy way to permanently mount ntfs drives in ubuntu, so that you can always access your data. do you want me to tell you now? or after installing?


----------



## Anish (Apr 26, 2011)

Now, i am little confused...
I backed up all data in e and f and also my d drive is empty... 

Now tell me the steps exactly what to do.. i am also ready to format the entire hdd now...
(i mean install windows again and then ubuntu...)

BTW, can we have all as primary partitions?? (I mean with no extended partitions.. these extend part only creating mess?)

storing files in primary partition and also installing ubuntu in primary partition,.

I dono what to do.. suggest me the best way.. i am ready to wipe out the entire hdd...
and pls do suggest such a way that i can reinstall only linux any time... (i.e different flavours)


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

a. in windows, delete extended part., ie, D,E,F
b. make ntfs part. of required size for storing docs, music, etc.
c. boot from livecd and follow your own instructions in post 14 from step 4 onwards :
  4. create a partition for the root, boot, home, swap with file systems *ext4*
  5. install grub in /boot and ubuntu in /
  6. then, restart, it will boot into windows
  7. there use easy bcd to include ubuntu in mbr.

steps : Dual-booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.10
with screenshots.


----------



## Anish (Apr 26, 2011)

HI, making the ntfs partition...using gparted.. shall i make it as  a extended or as a primary partition? ? to avoid future prob

and i am waiting ready for your reply to partition and install


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

oh sh!t, sorry to keep you waiting, i'd gone out



> to make partition for storing data, make it a PRIMARY partition BEFORE installing ubuntu.
> so that the label is "/dev/sda4". filesystem ntfs. you can do this in the ubuntu live mode using gparted.


----------



## Anish (Apr 27, 2011)

Thankyou Pulkit 

now everything is perfect.. ubuntu is playing mkv files too(great!!!)

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/3622/screenshotdc.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

OT:
BTW, why the name doomgiver?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 27, 2011)

just like that!!! its the name of a specialized star destroyer in a game.
Doomgiver - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki
*www.galactic-voyage.com/Dark Side-Capital Ships-Doomgiver.htm
it just looked so badass coming out from behind that asteroid

nice wallpaper.


----------



## Anish (May 14, 2011)

Hello again dude,

Now I am done with ubuntu and have installed opensuse 11.4 + KDE
There is no actually any problem...
But the boot pattern is weired!!

First when I boot the suse boot loader appears showing 5 options
1.opensuse 
2.windows 1
3.windows 2
4.windows 3
5.opensuse fail safe

Now, going into windows 1 works and brings the windows boot menu with old grub and windows selections i've made using easybcd after installing ubuntu. Selecting windows boots into windows. but selecting grub (I've named ubuntu as grub with easybcd) i get a terminal with something like this...
grub>

is this ok? 

while installing suse, i disabled use of MBR and enabled use of grub boot loader (feared whether it meant to destroy contents of MBR)

I fixed the above problem easily using easy bcd by rewriting mbr and adding suse to boot menu.. 
But for now i have 2 queries to be answered....

1. windows boot loader is restored and now, entering suse again gives the same options as above... is there any way to get rid of that windows 1,2 and 3?

2. Previously (before installin suse) my hdd mode in BIOS is set to "compatibility" but now, its set to "ACHI" and only setting to ACHI lets it boot into windows... to be breif...

*Before installing suse:*
hdd mode in BIOS:
compatibility - will boot into windows normally
ACHI - will crash with a BSOD

*After installing suse:*
hdd mode in BIOS:
ACHI - will boot into windows normally
compatibility - will crash with a BSOD

everything is fine.. but its like WTF with the ACHI and compatibility mode issue.. can anyone sort out the problem???


----------



## sygeek (May 14, 2011)

Don't understand your situation properly. Can you summarize all of the stuff you've done with the bootloader in 1 post?
Why don't you just remove all the EasyBCD entries and reinstall Grub to MBR. I'm pretty sure it will keep Windows entry for dualboot.


----------



## Anish (May 14, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Don't understand your situation properly. Can you summarize all of the stuff you've done with the bootloader in 1 post?
> Why don't you just remove all the EasyBCD entries and reinstall Grub to MBR. I'm pretty sure it will keep Windows entry for dualboot.



I messed up the bootloader and now got it fine and i am happy with windows boot loader
Please do answer for the 2nd question about the achi and compatibility modes


----------



## sygeek (May 14, 2011)

^That's vague, dude. Explain how exactly you messed it up in a summarized way and in a single post.

Are you having any problem with *AHCI mode? If you're not, then you can just continue using it, there should be no problem.


----------

